# Plant problems (again) :(



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

As some of you know, I've been having issues with my plants. As for right now, I've got about 145 watts on my 72 gallon with plants that I can't remember their names. The only ones I know of are the amazon swords. My ph is around 7, temp is about 84, and nitrates are very low. Recently, I've been getting black hair algae.. on everything. Including the plants. As well as green hair algae. So what's going on here? The plants are either not growing or are growing very slowly. I change 50% of the water once a week as well. I hope this is enough info for someone to help me out here. Thanks.

Edit: I also have put in many in gravel vitamin tabs and such. I know the root are doing fine and look very healthy as well. I also have been putting in seachem flourish -- about 2 cap fulls every week for about 3 weeks now


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Just figured out some of the plants I have:

Amazon swords
Cabomba
Egeria densa
Cryptocoryne


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

snyderguy said:


> The plants are either not growing or are growing very slowly. I hope this is enough info for someone to help me out here.


sg:

Did you add macronutrients to your fertilization protocol?

What is your lighting duration?

TR


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Sorry, just added that in but I leave the light on somewhere between 8-10 hours a day and have in-gravel nutrients and use seachem flourish (about 2 cap fulls every week)


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

snyderguy said:


> Recently, I've been getting black hair algae.. on everything. Including the plants. As well as green hair algae. So what's going on here? The plants are either not growing or are growing very slowly.
> 
> Edit: I also have put in many in gravel vitamin tabs and such.
> I also have been putting in seachem flourish -- about 2 cap fulls every week for about 3 weeks now


sg:

This is the hardest problem which I have had with my plants and it occurred with my anubias which is a slow growing plant.

The first thing to try is to double your application of Flourish.

If after several weeks the algae is not under control you will need to add potassium to your fertilization protocol.

TR


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

You don't think it's because there still is too much of a light duration period do you? I left the lights off for 24 hours to see just what would happen and the plants all stretched (or grew very quickly) upwards towards the top of the tank. Thought it was interesting.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

So i discovered something that may be adding to the algae bloom. One of my plants is dying. Not sure why but the roots have mainly turned black. Should I take the plant out or is there a way to revive it? Anyway, I did a 50% water change and cleaned out the canister filter. So maybe that'll help (crosses fingers)


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

snyderguy said:


> You don't think it's because there still is too much of a light duration period do you?


sg:

No.




snyderguy said:


> One of my plants is dying. Not sure why but the roots have mainly turned black. Should I take the plant out or is there a way to revive it?


Take it out.

TR


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Alright, I'll see what I can do and keep you guys updated..


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

Low nitrates are death to many a plant. Flourish is a trace fertilizer for the most part, it does not provide adequate amounts of macro ferts. Root tabs IMO are pointless. Also your temp is quite high. I understand that is for the discus, but I'm sure someone told you its difficult to make a planted discus tank with just any plants. Most don't like to be cooked.


----------



## Schwartzy61 (Jan 25, 2010)

well you have enough lighting for a moderatly light tank...add some nitrogen if you dont already and CO2 if you dont also. CO2 will help your plants abosrb the nutrients faster and result in faster growth. As for your algae. A high phosphate level can result in that...just some sugestions


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Mikaila, I thought about the high temperature and considered lowering it to about 83 to see what happened and how the discus respond. 

Schwartzy, how do you test for phosphate? I wondered the same thing too.


----------



## Schwartzy61 (Jan 25, 2010)

Gatta buy a phosphate testing kit......more money to spend!!!! Usually when you don't dose phosphate you shouldnt have to worry about it because your plants use phosphate naturally. It is probally something else. Post a pic of your tank man


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Will do. I'm going to bed now but I'll post it tomorrow, and some up close shots of the plants.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Ok so here's the pics
Edit: Picture 1 is just the overall tank but if you look closely, you can see all the tiny green hair algae especially on pictures 3, 4, and 5. Also, on the second picture, that plants leaves tend to get what I think is brown algae, then they fall off and float everywhere in my tank.


----------



## Schwartzy61 (Jan 25, 2010)

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/aquatic-plants/2702-algae-planted-tank.html 

i hope that helps


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

It may be that I have low O2 levels... I've got a couple ideas I'm going to try. I'll keep updating each week. Thanks for the help guys


----------



## Schwartzy61 (Jan 25, 2010)

good luck!!! algae is so frusturating to deal with, i usually get green water because my lighting isnt strong enough and i overdose my plants....well atleast thats what i just discovered hahah.


----------

